# How to train a dog to stay on your property



## yuvgotmel (Jun 23, 2005)

Other than a shock collar and a fence is there any good way to train a dog to stay on your property?


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I put mine on leads and walk them along the property line several times a day. When they get too close to the line I make them move away. As they get better about not crossing the line I give them more space on the lead. Once they're reasonably good with the line I take them off the lead and use voice command only. It takes time but it's not difficult.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The best way, imo, to teach a dog to stay on your property is to start with a puppy and make him part of your family. He wil stay where his family stays.Treat him well and he will want to stay. If he wanders off the property it is because he doesn't know his area and he was unsupervised. Do not leave him unsupervised until he understands his boundary. If you are lax about it, he will get into the habit of leaving and then it will be more difficult to train him. 

I've never introduced my last five dogs to a leash. Since pups, I've had them walk with me unleashed to the extent their structural growth allows it (some pups shouldn't be walked far). We walk the property every morning and return home. They are all indoor/outdoor dogs, going inside and outside at will. They have always been able to leave, but have never tried it. A dog of good breeding, who is secure with his family, will not leave. It is against his nature.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We do the same as Tango. Right now seven of the dogs (including the new one, Angus, who has been a member of our family for only a week) are sprawled in the front yard. Two of the dogs are sprawled on the living room floor. Hubby walks all the dogs several times a day and it is through these walks that they have learned their boundaries.


----------



## Corgitails (Jun 2, 2003)

I also agree with Tango with the caveat that this won't work for all dogs- northern breeds (Huskies and Malamutes) and most of the sighthounds may have trouble with it, as may some scent hounds- the desire to run/pull or hunt just overcomes a LOT of a dog's normal common sense. 

I really think a fence- or at least a fenced area- is the best option if it's at all possible. A 16x16' pen made of four cattle panels and 8 T-posts is pretty inexpensive and if you use carabiners to open and close one corner, you won't even have to buy a gate.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Obviously yall haven't had hounds. They don't stay on the property for long. They have an overwhelming urge to hunt/roam. Pyrs don't stay on property either from what I understand. A few other breeds spring to mind.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Good points Ted and Corgitails, I haven't had hounds. There are many breeds I haven't had. A blue tick hound or a walking tree hound is supposed  to go off to hunt. My neighbor lets his out a couple times a week and they don't stay by the kennels. They take off and that is what is completely expected of them. Very different breed of dog. A person who buys a hound should expect their dog to do hound things. They might not have the same result I have with my working/herding breeds. I do have a Great Pyr as I've repeated many times. She doesn't roam. She has to stay with my goats, otherwise what good is an LGD :shrug: These are common sense things, imo. I've also had Great Danes with the same results. A few years ago I had a Great Dane, a Rottie, and a Catahoula and they loved to run around... within sight of the house. And while I've no desire for a Malamute or a Husky, I've had the same results with my wolfdogs. It is taking advantage of natural pack behavior. 

Probably why Ravenlost and I have similar results with little effort is that our dogs form a pack which is led by human alphas. We both have large properties and dedicate our day to our dogs. I out my boots on, and the dogs come running. They know we're going for a hike. Your mileage may vary


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have to tell you what DH did when I met him. I was totally against it, but the proof was in the pudding. When the dogs were young (shi-tzu's & labs) he would ping them in the butt with a bb gun. I was horror-stricken. He asked if I wanted a dead dog or a dog that listened? (I had just lost a shi-tzu to the road...). Anyway, it only took ONE PING to the butt and after that all he had to do was pick up the Red Rider and shake it. If they ignored him, he would ping the ground next to them. A couple of times of that and the dogs would hear that bb-rattle and come running. They were trained in less than a week.


----------

